# How to display amps in ATITool



## Jinx (Nov 1, 2006)

Hello,

I want to know the amps, but I don't know where can I find the option...

 

Thanks


----------



## infrared (Nov 1, 2006)

What card do you have? I believe the option's only available for x1800/x1900 series.


----------



## Jinx (Nov 1, 2006)

infrared said:


> What card do you have? I believe the option's only available for x1800/x1900 series.



Oh OK, I have a X800 GTO AGP...


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Nov 2, 2006)

Jinx said:


> Oh OK, I have a X800 GTO AGP...


So your card does not have current sensor/report.

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## strick94u (Nov 2, 2006)

http://us.fluke.com/usen/products/L...FlukeUnitedStates&Category=CLMP(FlukeProducts)
this will show you amp draw on everything you own under 2000 amps


----------

